# Dewy i got a Bluey!



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 20, 2020)

Remember i said blue has always seemed to elude me. That is in one piece. I did find a saki bottle but it was new and it doesn't count. Well i broke my streak of no blue with this Noxema shave jar. I don't have the cap, i looked for it but it must have rusted away if it was thrown away with it at all. Here it is, a common probably worthless Noxema Shave jar. 





ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## steviep (May 20, 2020)

Never seen before, but I guess I wasn't looking.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 20, 2020)

I've never seen that one before either, the Noxzemas with base embossing like yours are common, but I've never seen a side-embossed one before.  I leave the base-embossed ones but that one would come home with me if I found it.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 20, 2020)

Yeah Robby! i wouldn't mind taking that one home either- I've not seen a side embossed like that. It looks pretty big too...how large is it?


----------



## Cola-Coca (May 20, 2020)

Congrats, it is a real nice blue!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 20, 2020)

Cola-Coca said:


> View attachment 207535
> Congrats, it is a real nice blue!


How did you pull this off? That is great.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (May 23, 2020)

Nice NoxZma, much more uncommon as its the NoxZma shave variant. Also more uncommon that it's side embossed, more special than the mundane base embossed ones. I'd love to dig one of the this type! Great find.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 24, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Nice NoxZma, much more uncommon as its the NoxZma shave variant. Also more uncommon that it's side embossed, more special than the mundane base embossed ones. I'd love to dig one of the this type! Great find.


It is embossed on both sides and the bottom.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 24, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> Yeah Robby! i wouldn't mind taking that one home either- I've not seen a side embossed like that. It looks pretty big too...how large is it?


It is 3" tall by 3 1/2" across. It will hold 8 fl. Ozs. I measured the amount.


----------



## J.R. Collector (May 24, 2020)

The shave variant is much cooler then the others. Pretty cool.


----------

